# Topics > Robotics > Unclassified robots >  kulturBOT, Port Credit, Toronto, Ontario, Canada

## Airicist

facebook.com/thekulturbot

twitter.com/kulturbot

Creators:

David Harris Smith

Frauke Zeller

----------


## Airicist

"my kulturBOT 3.0 has returned from its inaugural trip across Canada"

by Frauke Zeller
May 11, 2015

----------

